
I’m a female scientist, and I agree with Tim Hunt - werber
https://medium.com/@a_rubin/i-m-a-female-scientist-and-i-agree-with-tim-hunt-8158bb657349
======
dudul
"First of all, Sir Tim’s comments are based on his personal experiences, and
are therefore incontrovertible." This is actually true. When women complain
about 'rampant sexism', or black people complain about 'constant racism'
because of their 'personal experience' it is inappropriate to disagree
with/question their experience. Tim Hunt comments on his experience, how is it
different? Are people still allowed to their opinions based on their own
experience?

"sometimes I have to work on my astrology charts from home when I’m
menstruating or have leprosy, just so I can let the men in my lab focus on
doing real science." Well, apparently this is a thing:
[http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-2857096/Forget-
mat...](http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-2857096/Forget-maternity-
leave-women-PAID-menstrual-leave-month-men-just-lump-leading-doctor-
claims.html)

"Tim Hunt also mentions that men and women are constantly falling in love with
each other within the lab." The workplace is one of the top places where
people meet their spouse. More couples meet at work than in college.

All in all, this post perfectly highlights part of the Nobel Prize Winner's
quote: "when you criticize them, they cry."

------
pvaldes
> " _I can only name a handful of important women in science, and they are all
> dinosaurs in Jurassic Park_ "

Ok, I burst out laughing, this phrase is priceless... clever girl.

But... women, seriously, you are doing wrong. Just ask yourselves... and what
if?

Let suposse that there is an imaginary country with different types of labs,
some labs open to anybody anytime, other that is just for women mondays and
tuesdays, only for men the thursdays and fridays, and available for anyone the
wednesdays, saturdays and sundays.

Many women, and men also, seem to be laughing loud about this idea. I don't
know why.

Maybe they should be talking about it (instead to spending the narrow window
of time opened, making selfies and funny jokes about men and sexism).

Advantages of unisex labs: You can do your work.

Advantages of separated labs: You can do your work. Is just that you do not
have the boys around trying to teach you the right way to do it. With no
testosterone at sight, could be easier for women to be more creative and take
some risks probably. Some problems can be solved in different ways. Some
people only really flourish when lef alone in a quiet environment that they
can control.

Of course I'm not saying that this should be implemented or even necessary in
most of the labs, but in some cases maybe could help to do better science and
will be more dificult for dominant people to just monopolize the resource all
week, so... why all the fuss?. You can choose between different available
environments to do your work, and everybody goes crazy about this possibility?
Extroverted people like noisy labs, introverted sometimes prefer a quiet
environment to think.

Young scientists also need to develop a tougher skin. This is an _excelent_
advice. They will be criticized and questioned throughout his life, it goes
with the job. Not, is not always because you are a girl and boys are really
nasty. Maybe your idea was stupid, so learn how to deal with this. Everybody
have stupid ideas sometimes. Sarcasm will make you feel much better but often
is a lost opportunity. People will not risk to put again this question over
the table in a lot of years.

